
Anyone here feels that he/she doesn't have any knowledge depth or weight? - mrwnmonm
Doesn&#x27;t matter how much you study or get to know new things, you have this feeling that you don&#x27;t have any weight. (and this is not related to imposter syndrome, it is different)
======
jc01480
What is your interest of the topic? There’s things you are passionate about
and then there’s things you have to do to get to what your passionate about.

------
saeranv
Why do you think this is different from impostor syndrome?

~~~
mrwnmonm
You don't feel like a fraud, you are not "attributing your success to luck, or
interpret it as a result of deceiving others into thinking you are more
intelligent"
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Impostor_syndrome](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Impostor_syndrome).
It is something else.

It is like you always feel that there is a huge amount of detail in every
topic, and whatever you do, you don't get the feeling that you really know the
topic.

